
The Serial-Killer Detector (2017) - hotgoldminer
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/11/27/the-serial-killer-detector
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
Note that he’s running this as a rather young retiree of 60 years, and is
limited by the lack of corporate resources exposing him to possible lawsuits.

The news business still works well enough for this excellent article in the
New Yorker to tell us of an instance where it stopped working. Right now, we
still get a glimpse of what is being destroyed. Soon, the idea of someone
having the freedom to devote a year’s work to an unproven method of
investigation will be lost to history.

~~~
14
I found that part rather impressive as well that he got one year to do this. I
immediately said to myself he must make 50k or more a year and his boss let
him do that so how much will this story make them or what is the motive in
allowing such freedom. Cool. But I have the opposite feeling about the future.
I think the age of robots is coming and we will be swamped with nothing to do.
People may start doing what they are passionate about and this seems like
something others may get on board.

------
rossdavidh
More recent article from Cleveland news station indicates no serial killer
caught yet, but I guess at least now they're actively looking for one (or
three):

[https://www.news5cleveland.com/news/local-news/cleveland-
met...](https://www.news5cleveland.com/news/local-news/cleveland-metro/are-
unsolved-murders-along-clevelands-east-93rd-street-corridor-connected)

------
triplee
Someone sent me this a few weeks ago, and I've been playing with loading his
datasets into a graph database. It's kind of a mess of CSV and some column
formatted files, but it's a fun process.

Will share if I make something of it.

------
Haga
The improve crime solved statistics by implying correlation equals causation.
How does the total percentage of serial anything compare to other countries.

~~~
mirimir
Not at all. He's just identifying suspicious clusters of unsolved murders.
He's not even identifying suspects. That's up to the police, mainly using
standard methods.

So I really have no clue why he says:

> Hargrove is pleased about the investigation but he also worries that
> something may go awry. “What if they arrest the wrong guy, and he sues?” he
> asked.

Why would they sue him? I mean, his not-for-profit has ~no money. And I doubt
that he's wealthy. It'd make more sense to sue the police.

~~~
PakG1
People have sued the wrong person and lost plenty of times. He probably
wouldn't lose if he got sued, but even if he won, the trouble might be more
than he wants to handle. And if he does lose, well, that would really suck,
and that's not impossible either.

